
Show HN: Masking – Generate anonymized database - kibitan
https://github.com/kibitan/masking
======
gtirloni
Looks pretty nice!

Does anyone have a recommendation for PgSQL?

~~~
leovingi
I played around with this one a few months ago and liked it a lot. And the
developer was very helpful in getting it up and running
[https://gitlab.com/dalibo/postgresql_anonymizer](https://gitlab.com/dalibo/postgresql_anonymizer)

